# Trailer Length Restrictions / Fifth Wheels



## rober01c (Dec 14, 2007)

I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.

My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Website lists it as 35' 2" The Number in the name rarely has anything to do with the length.

That said, the limits on RVs are often a guideline and based on getting around in the campground, but there will be some that limit based on your length. I had a 39' 5er and ran into that a few times.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chris Roberts said:


> I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.
> 
> My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


I would think your DW is right this time. Is is possible to call a few of your fav sites to see what they say?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

When I reserve campsites, I say my 5er is about 35'. You don't want a campsite that will be 4' too small.

Also, I read on other forums that some campsites restrict the length to a certain number due to the roads to get to the campsites or because of obstacles like trees that may hinder turns while the campsites themselves may very well be big enough to fit larger campers.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris Roberts said:


> I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.
> 
> My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


I really like the 31 FQBH but my wife also thinks it too big. I think its true length is 35'. The bigger 5th wheel will limit us at the California state parks. So if we do purchase a new trailer we decided to getting the 28rsds. I found it to be a good compromise.

Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.
> 
> My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


I really like the 31 FQBH but my wife also thinks it too big. I think its true length is 35'. The bigger 5th wheel will limit us at the California state parks. So if we do purchase a new trailer we decided to getting the 28rsds. I found it to be a good compromise.

Good Luck
[/quote]

You'll be SO happy with the 28RSDS...they are great. Let me know if you have questions about it...we love ours!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My only comment is... What'cha gonna pull it with?









That is one BIG house camper!

Good luck,








MaeJae


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris Roberts said:


> I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.
> 
> My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


We love our 31FQBHS, lots of room and really love the rear bed room for the kids with a real door so they can go in their and play!! If you know your camp grounds real well and know the sites the ones around here they just look at the # on the side (if that) if you know it will fit I would say go for it!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

You really like this TT. If you get a 07 or newer, you get the wrap around dinette. We all love ours. It is the perfect TT if you have kids and pets. Plenty of room.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you go with the 31FQBHS, you can also have a choice of the dinette table and chairs or the dinette that drops down to a bed.

I have the table and chairs and love it.

John

The basement storage is so big, you could sublet it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you go with the 31FQBHS, you can also have a choice of the dinette table and chairs or the dinette that drops down to a bed.
> 
> I have the table and chairs and love it.
> 
> ...


Basement? I knew those things were huge...but a wow!


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

We bought the 29FBHS (actually 30'6") because of the same length concerns. We ended up buying a year early because 06' was the last year they were available (they went to the one you are now looking at). That said, I have seen a couple 05's and 06's for sale since then. Having the bunkhouse is huge with the little munchkin(s) and I am very glad we went with a 5'er over a TT (I am in a minority, but in my very limited experience, I find it easier to manage). If you are not in a hurry to get into the RV, you may want to see if you can find a used 29FBHS.

Good luck!

Walleye


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you go with the 31FQBHS, you can also have a choice of the dinette table and chairs or the dinette that drops down to a bed.
> 
> I have the table and chairs and love it.
> 
> ...


Basement? I knew those things were huge...but a wow!
[/quote]

It has so much storage room even the DW cann't even fill it up even when we go on a week long trip!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am considering upgrading from 21RS to 31FQBHS but am concerned that I will not be able to visit my favorite places due to length. In Arizona many campgrounds have a 32 foot length maximum. Is the 31FQBHS considered 31 feet or 35 feet? From an actual exterior length perspective it is 35 but from a practical perspective it is 31.
> 
> My wife says 35 feet and therefore a no-go, which means we may have to switch brands. Your thoughts?


I really like the 31 FQBH but my wife also thinks it too big. I think its true length is 35'. The bigger 5th wheel will limit us at the California state parks. So if we do purchase a new trailer we decided to getting the 28rsds. I found it to be a good compromise.

Good Luck
[/quote]

You'll be SO happy with the 28RSDS...they are great. Let me know if you have questions about it...we love ours!








[/quote]

Ok, I realize there are max lengths and then the max you can really fit, but be aware, the 28RSDS is 30'11". Add 4' for the rear bed and that makes it..... ~35ft. I will quote it at 30' when I am in campgrounds with length restrictions, but you should be aware of the REAL setup length.


----------

